# Cancel Farms Saponi Willow



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Well guys we have 7 days to go! Miss Willow is due March 16th!!!! She is registered 4th generation mini nubian bred HeartBreak Kidz Mr Mojo Rizin purebred mini-nubian buck for 5th generation kids!!!

Currently we are not showing any signs of her getting close to kidding so I'm sure she will surprise us!!!

First picture is of willow and the second is of mojo the buck.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Both gorgeous


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Here's some new pictures.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice to see some sunshine!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Pretty girl! Bet her babies will be gorgeous


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

No babies yet but I did notice a little bit of an udder building today!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Still no babies but we have a decent bag and a little bit of discharge.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very pretty!!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Doesn't look like the babies have dropped much but she is having contractions! Winds are suppose to be 55-65 mile per hour tonight and tomorrow. ..... grrr


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Blessed with two doelings at 3:00AM


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

aww they are cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow look at those dappled cuties!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

2 does!!! Good for you! And so pretty


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I will get some more this evening.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat coloring!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats on two beautiful doelings!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Those are beautiful little girls ️


----------

